

Show HN: I am making an online debating platform What do you think of the idea? - akos
http://www.chilledlime.com/?

======
EREFUNDO
One of the "other" ideas we submitted to YC is something called the 'Dispute
Resolution Wall'. It is a debate and discussion forum where readers can vote
on each argument (limited to 150 words) by marking how many stars each
argument will get. It will be limited to 2 weeks. The total number of stars
will determine the winner. Participants can attach files, videos, or any
evidence for their claims. We were hoping this forum will be used by
marketplace listing and payments companies to handle disputes of transactions
and take advantage of crowd resolution through voting. This could potentially
create a buzz and get more traffic to participating eCommerce sites. A
modified version can also be used by blogs and news outlets who would like to
create more buzz in their comments sections by allowing the public to take a
stand, comment, and vote on everyone’s arguments. For the first time blogs and
comments sections will no longer just be an outlet for dissatisfied users to
cry about what happened, but comments and arguments can truly impact the
outcome of disputes. I am glad someone else is doing it for real, and I bet
you guys are already many steps ahead with this compared to us. We only have a
couple of pages of concept. We are currently focused in getting our payments
platform off the ground and it's already a lot of work. The Dispute Resolution
Wall was the next idea we're considering if PayGuard did not work
out(<http://stark-river-6968.herokuapp.com/>). It makes me feel good that
someone is really doing this because it is validating the idea. Good luck!

